# Inadmissible to Canada



## gitana (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a U.S. citizen married to a Canadian citizen. We are currently living apart as I applied for Rehabilitation last Dec. and I am still waiting for a response. My DUI conviction occurred in 2004 and informal probation ended in 2007, making it a total of 6 years since the conviction was taken care of. However, my conviction was "Dismissed" in U.S. as of 2011 by the Supreme Court. I recently read the following on the Canada website:

"If you received a record suspension or a discharge for your conviction in another country, check with the visa office that serves the country or region where you live. It will tell you if the pardon is valid in Canada.

This will help make sure that when you arrive in Canada, a border services officer has enough information to decide if you can enter Canada. The officer will still check to make sure you are not inadmissible for other reasons." 

I was told that embassy workers will not be able to tell me if my "Dismissal" is valid in Canada or if I am still deemed inadmissible to Canada. Does anyone know anything about "Dismissals" from another country and if there is a way I can find out the validity of my dismissal? I tried e-mailing already and have not received a response (it's been a month). I was even thinking of trying a port of entry to have them assess my situation but not sure if they would since it has not been 10 years since the end of my conviction? 

If anyone has any info or experience with this I would greatly appreciate it! I left the embassy today feeling hopeless and literally broke down in tears....so any feedback would be great...thanks for reading!


----------



## wisnieja (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi gitana, I am also looking for some information on Inadmissability to Canada. 

I don't believe I am eligible for Rehabilitation until September 2017, so I am seeking a Temporary Resident Permit so that I can enter the country for work. I am preparing my application and plan to submit it at the border.

I have spoken with 3 different consulting firms and reviewed the CIC website over and over. There is a lot of contradicting information out there, so I understand your frustration. You're not alone.


----------



## gitana (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello wisnieja,

Thanks for replying..yes it is a very frustrating situation. I'm wondering if you know of any good contacts I can consult with from U.S. that can give me more information? I know you're submitting a Temporary Resident Permit at the border..do you know what the probability of being assessed at the border for Rehabilitation (w/ conviction "dismissed") would be?


----------



## wisnieja (Oct 13, 2013)

I really don't know what kind of assessment you could receive at the border. Have you attempted to enter Canada before?

As far as resources, I have found Niren & Associates helpful. They are a law firm based in Canada. I will let you know if I learn more and hope you can do the same.


----------



## gitana (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the resource, I will get in contact with them. After visiting the embassy again, I have decided to get assessed at the border. I asked if I can fly in and get assessed then or if I have to go to a border (drive from U.S.) but they could not tell me. Do you know if it is best to fly in or drive to a border? I plan on flying in to get assessed and hope that this is acceptable ? If I find out any more info I will definitely let you know.


----------



## wisnieja (Oct 13, 2013)

I visited the Emerson Port of Entry on Thursday with very poor results. The agent was not helpful and stand-offish. Essentially told me they would not accept my application and that I would have to mail it into the Consulate. My employer will be contacting their attorney for more guidance.

I would not suggest engaging the border agents like I did without guidance from an attorney. Best of luck, I'll be in touch.


----------



## gitana (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish you the best of luck ! And I'll be in touch as well. Thanks for your help.


----------

